

Takin' a class, readin' a book. - kyro

Today I attended my first class, 'Entrepreneurship,' and the recommended text is 'Technology Ventures: From Idea to Enterprise' by Richard C. Dorf and Thomas H. Byers. Since you all seem well read, perhaps some of you out there might have read this book, and if you have, i'd like to hear your opinions on it, and whether you learned a lot from it. It's 120 washingtons, so I need to know if it's relatively valuable before I drop the cash.
======
jey
[http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?an=dorf+byers&...](http://www.abebooks.com/servlet/SearchResults?an=dorf+byers&sts=t&tn=Technology+Ventures&x=0&y=0)

------
ryan
I bought the book because Tom Byers is great, although I haven't read it cover
to cover.

As much as it's possible to reduce entrepreneurship to 'theory', this book
does a good job of it. It's good to be able to structure your thinking about
strategy and marketing and operations etc, although I think in reality most
entrepreneurs are so busy trying to execute that strategies are pretty quickly
thrown out the window :)

Check it out in the library or bookstore before you buy it. An alternative is
New Venture Creation by Timmons and Spinelli, which I quite like.

------
cstejerean
I would change the title to something more relevant, people might be more
inclined to click on it. I'm rather curious myself on how good this book is
(there are no reviews on Amazon yet). Btw, you can get this book for $90 from
Amazon.

